

Tell HN: I'm giving away an expiring domain name - cmer

I bought the domain name Bluffr.com 4 years ago and I've never done anything with it. I originally intended to build a poker-related side but life got in the way.<p>The domain name is up for renewal in 2 weeks and I don't intend on renewing it. I figured that instead of letting it go to squatters, I would offer it here first. If you're interested in this domain name, here's your chance to get it for free!<p>Here's what I ask from you:<p>- Tell us (HN) what you intend to do with the domain name and what your timeline is.<p>- You must have <i>real</i> intentions of using the domain name. Flipping or selling it does NOT count. You must actively use it.<p>- You must pay the fees to renew the domain name (currently registered at NameCheap)<p>I will give the domain name to the person with the most interesting project and who I believe will deliver on his/her promise.
======
helen842000
I've got a photography web & iOS app idea that I've sketched out, it's
currently un-named and Bluffr would fit quite well.

The app would be to bookmark GPS locations that I would like to go back and
photograph some other time.

E.g I'm travelling on the train and I whiz by a cathedral, old ruin, or
landscape I'd like to photograph, I can save & tag it for later. When I'm able
to go out snapping next, I can find it again. Plus the locations can be shared
& geofencing enabled so others can find or be alerted when they enter popular
locations.

Bluff is another name for a hill/mountain so it would fit quite well with the
landscape theme.

It's not quite as obvious as the poker theme but I think the name could be
appropriated for this use. It's also a similar mispelling to flickr which
keeps it photo related.

In terms of timescales it would be over the next 3 months. I'm currently
learning iOS and I would love this to be my first web & iOS app. Obviously if
anyone wanted to jump in on this project with me, then it probably could be
done a lot quicker. My e-mail is in my profile.

I'd also be documenting the process. I think it would be fun to do a series of
blog posts right from sketches through to launch. I think going in depth on
struggles & successes could be quite interesting for HN to follow.

------
runeliger
I've been bored recently so I'll bite.

As a poker player, the biggest mistake I see moderately experienced (They
understand the rules and know they should probably avoid playing 72o until
they change their name to Phil or Tom Dwan) people make are ill-timed bluffs.
I've always contemplated making an interactive teacher similar to what they do
with SnG wizard that'll provide guidelines for spots and inform people whether
they're calculating odds correctly (ie, how much do you want to bet, what
size, etc.)

I'm not sure what the logistics of this type of site would be long term (tech
wise, it's not that difficult, I'd just have to sit down and go through my HH
to find some interesting spots to post and then from there, possibly write an
algorithm to generate similar types of spots), but I'm sure I can have some
MVP out in a month or two (I included in this estimate some buffer time to
account for spikes in my part-time job and classes)

I realize this isn't as hardcore a "start-up" company level idea as some of
the others, but I'm confident I can deliver on it and it's an app that I feel
should exist to help people out.

~~~
cmer
Hi! Congrats! You won that domain name!

If you're still interested, please check my profile and send me an email.
We'll make arrangements.

I also posted another comment explaining the terms under which I'll transfer
the name.

------
chrisfarms
Could make a facebook/social variation of the "Call My Bluff" [1] game from
the I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue radio show.

In the radio version contestants have to come up with silly definitions of
common words and points are pretty arbitrarily assigned.

In the Facebook version you would first be given a word and have to try and
type in a silly/funny meaning. Then you would be presented with a different
word, and 3x descriptions entered by other players, you then pick your
favourite of the 3 descriptions and repeat.

You get points each time someone thinks your description is best.

The game would try and pick users who you know (if they are playing) to make
it a bit more fun for you, otherwise they would just be random.

There are some examples of answers from the show here [2]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_on_Im_Sorry_I_Hav...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_on_Im_Sorry_I_Havent_a_Clue#Call_My_Bluff)

[2]
[http://absolutewrite.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-114590.h...](http://absolutewrite.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-114590.html)

------
cmer
Hi all,

I posted this offer a week ago so now's time to award the domain name.

I decided to give the domain name to runeliger since his idea struck a chord
with me, and since I think it'll be a great fit for the name.

He/she said that the project could be completed in a couple of months. If that
doesn't happen, I ask for the domain name to be returned to me by the end of
November so I can give it to somebody else. I think this is fair game for
everyone.

Thanks for submitting your ideas, it was great reading them all. Sorry if you
didn't get the domain name :/

Carl

------
karmicthreat
Ok I have a great idea to do with it. A game of liar's dice with randomly
selected opponents. I wonder if there is a way to integrate it with
chatroulette.

Probably be a few weeks before I can get anything done with it though. Busy
getting a makerspace running.

